# Tracked skid or tire skid steer for snow plowing



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm getting a skid steer for this winter to plow with and was curious to what everyone thinks. I'm leaning towards a tracked skid over a wheel machine. At work there's only one tire skid loader and I'm always teamed up so I can pull him out when he's stuck, the tracked skids don't get stuck but i was just curious to the pros and cons of a tracked skid for the snow


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Do a search


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Wheeled, I have 2 track 2 wheeled, the tracked machines aren't used in snow, they are backups, only use I've had for them in the winter is stacking. And they are only stacking if the loaders are busy or down, I use track to stack cause I can climb the pile.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Track machines suck in snow !


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

I've searched and I've heard great things about tracks and bad things, from personal experience at work the only skid I have to pull out is the wheeled machine, but my boss said get a wheel machine over the tracks but I'm thinking about year round use as well


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Expensive to repair.

Suck in snow. Some machines are better then others.

The machines that do suck are marginal at best with polar tracks. Unless you HAVE a real need for one in the off season, go wheeled.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=162996


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

That's what I was planning to get a set of polar tracks for it or a set of camso sd tracks, tracked would be much better for me in the off season that's why I was leaning towards a tracked machine


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

We run track and wheeled skids, off season work is more priority, so we make do with the tracks in the winter. So far they push pretty decent with c-lug tracks, but we also have a backhoe and/or a truck on the same lot.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea I want a tracked skid for the off season i like them a lot more than a wheeled loader, we have backhoes and rubber tire loaders on site for snow so it's not like everyone is solely deepending on my skid loader.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

SalNazzaro;2026218 said:


> That's what I was planning to get a set of polar tracks for it or a set of camso sd tracks, tracked would be much better for me in the off season that's why I was leaning towards a tracked machine


We have the SD tracks on ours and have worked great all year long.. like everyone else, it's up to your needs? I like tracks better for stability and mud/flotation during the summer or in other words more weight distribution... for us the tracks push snow just fine...


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

That's why I love tracked machines, stability that's my biggest pro for tracks


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

SalNazzaro;2026293 said:


> That's why I love tracked machines, stability that's my biggest pro for tracks


Just yesterday I loaded 13 foot jersey barriers into a triaxle. At 5000lbs machine felt fine


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow that's impressive, what size skid loader do you use?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

SalNazzaro;2026301 said:


> Wow that's impressive, what size skid loader do you use?


Kubota svl90


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Ahh I've heard a lot of good things about them but they're out of my price range!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

SalNazzaro;2026305 said:


> Ahh I've heard a lot of good things about them but they're out of my price range!


Im vary kubota bias tho.. owned 6 kubota over the yrs and they have been vary reliable... I got the svl used, it's still original u/c at 1700hrs...


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hysert;2026323 said:


> Im vary kubota bias tho.. owned 6 kubota over the yrs and they have been vary reliable... I got the svl used, it's still original u/c at 1700hrs...


Nice to know on the UC....just bought a SVL75 with 700 hours on it. Little hard getting used to joysticks!


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

98Chevy2500;2026326 said:


> Nice to know on the UC....just bought a SVL75 with 700 hours on it. Little hard getting used to joysticks!


Funny I can't run foot controls.. tracks are so easy to clean too. One of the best features


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Hopefully soon I'll find one that has everything I want w low hours, looking at bobcat t300s, new holland c185s, and john Deere ct332s, I'm going tracks all the way!


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Hysert;2026329 said:


> Funny I can't run foot controls.. tracks are so easy to clean too. One of the best features


Joysticks aren't the problem, I've been running excavators since about 7....the problem is keeping the patterns separate, keep falling back into excavator mode on the skid.

Tracks are nice, one of the big selling points to me....hate cleaning out bobcat tracks


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

Asv/cat mtl tracks work very well in the snow. The alternating lugs of other brands don't.


----------



## SalNazzaro (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea I figured the big C and H pattern tracks wouldn't be that great, thanks to the info!


----------

